
IT delivery and security sucks - sengork
https://blog.cloudpassage.com/2017/01/04/it-delivery-security-sucks/
======
na85
>Why do 77% of IT security professionals think that their information security
policies and teams are slowing IT down?

I work in aerospace so my experience is perhaps not as on-point as a netsec
pro, but my gripe is that the "IT professionals" are more often than not
50-somethings who still doubleclick hyperlinks and tell stories about 2 guys
that "picked up a virus" by "emailing back and forth", seemingly not
understanding that one guy got malware and it spread via email, as if malware
attaches itself to passing packets in the nether regions of cyberspace as it
travels down the tubes.

